# tacky / to be tacky



## aniceto

como se dice "to be tacky" o "tacky" por ejemplo he dresses "tacky" o you look tacky in that. cosa asi.



			
				aniceto said:
			
		

> como se dice "to be tacky" o "tacky" por ejemplo he dresses "tacky" o you look tacky in that. cosa asi.


hablo el dialecto de los puertorriquenos porque soy puertorriqueno  pero estoy aprendiendo el dialecto de los mexicanos, y por eso estoy aqui, no se enojen. Todos queremos aprender verdad?


----------



## funnydeal

corriente 


Please wait for other suggestions

If I am wrong, please correct me


----------



## Masood

aniceto said:
			
		

> como se dice "to be tacky" o "tacky" por ejemplo he dresses "tacky" o you look tacky in that. cosa asi.



Yo diría _'hortera'_, pero yo no soy espanol. Que os parece, hispanohablantes?


----------



## Rubns

Sí, hortera es lo que yo diría :

- he dresses tacky -> se viste como un hortera/es un hortera vistiendo

Regards!


----------



## betsa

What's hortera


----------



## Rubns

Una persona que viste o que se comporta de forma ridícula, que no tiene gusto para vestir.


----------



## David

I believe the word is "cursi," very common in Spain and Latin America...


----------



## aniceto

nadie de mexico sabe la respuesta?


----------



## srw236

i would  be more likely to use 'cursi' for a way someone acts or speaks or writes than dresses; i never heard of anyone dressing 'cursi' but am i totally wrong?


----------



## bourbonstreet

Hortera no se usa en el Perú. Aquí usamos la palabra _huachafo/a_ de manera coloquial. Así tendríamos que _es un huachafo para vestir_, o _te ves huachafo en esa ropa_.
Para evitar que no te entiendan yo usaría un leguaje neutro: _tienes mal gusto para vestir._

Saludos,
BS


----------



## fran

David said:
			
		

> I believe the word is "cursi," very common in Spain and Latin America...



Realmente "cursi" y "hortera" son dos palabras diferentes.

Como bien se explica "hortera" es una total falta de gusto para vestir, mientras "cursi" se puede decir que utiliza un vestuario inapropiado para ciertas ocasiones normalmente diarias (sería como vestir de gala para ir de copas, ejemplo un tanto exagerado pero se ve claro).

Personalmente lo entiendo así, a ver si algún compañero puede darnos otra opinión.


----------



## artemis

de mal gusto, ordinario


----------



## funnydeal

aniceto said:
			
		

> hablo el dialecto de los puertorriquenos porque soy puertorriqueno  pero estoy aprendiendo el dialecto de los mexicanos, y por eso estoy aqui, no se enojen. Todos queremos aprender verdad?




"hortera" is not used in Mexico, if you said that I am positive people wouldn't understand you here.

I guess that the best word (at least in Mexico) could be "corriente" (cheap) or maybe "vulgar".

"Cursi" is not frequently used for how people dress.


Please correct me,


----------



## Maru

WordReference have two meanings: hortera (I never had heard this word before, either) and chabacano/a (the other meanings are good too, I just want to give you another one)


----------



## Dagomar

Maru said:
			
		

> ...hortera (I never had heard this word before, either)...



"Hortera" sí es una palabra utilizada habitualmente en España. En cualquier punto del país sabrán de qué estás hablando. Ahora, en los países latinoamericanos yo ya no sé si se utiliza o no. Saludos.


----------



## simplyaStudent

aniceto said:
			
		

> como se dice "to be tacky" o "tacky" por ejemplo he dresses "tacky" o you look tacky in that. cosa asi.



Aniceto,

Also "poco aseado."  As in: El magnetismo y el carisma de este hombre compensaba su analfabetismo y su aspecto poco aseado, y de esta manera consiguió abrirse las puertas.

simplyaStudent


----------



## LadyBlakeney

As some English speakers have asked, I would like to explaing a couple of Spanish words a little bit more (as they are used in Spain, at least):

*cursi* = cheese, mawkish, corny

That is the general meaning of the word, so when we use it to refer to someone's attire, we usually mean he/she is wearing something too pink, or with too many laces (no offence intended to anyone, please understand I am just trying to give you a mental image).

*hortera* = flashy, vulgar (person)
             tacky, kitsch (thing)

(From: www.wordreference.com)

During the decades from 1910 to 1930 (approximately), a "hortera" was a man who worked in a haberdasher's shop (selling underwear, buttons, lace, etc.). That kind of shops in Spanish cities were attended almost exclusively by women, and the _cliché_ of a "hortera" would be a young man, rather affected and almost effeminate in his manners and speech, who wore estremely flashy clothes, far from what a common man would wear at that time: pinstripped suits in bright colours, velvet jackets, shirts with huge frills on the chest and the cuffs, lace handkerchiefs, etc.

Through the years the stereotype dissapeared, but the word remained with a rather similar meaning.


----------



## Masood

Explicación fascninate, LadyB! Gracias por informarnos! Como de costumbre, hago unas pocas correcciones, pero como te dije antes, escribes inglés excelente - ojalá que pudiera escribir tan bien como tu. Aquí tienes:

_That kind of shops -> These kinds of shops
pinstripped suits -> pinstriped suits
dissapeared -> disappeared_


----------



## esance

En Barcelona,

Cursi: se utiliza casi siempre para las mujeres "María es una cursi", normalmente es porque va vestida con ropa rosa o lleva lazos en el pelo o bien va vestida como una niña pequeña. 

Hortera: se utiliza mucho, " tremendo hortera!" es como vulgar, mediocre, siempre en todo despectivo.

Any suggestions?

Saludos


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Thank you very much for your corrections, Masood, you just pointed out two of my most frequent mistakes: not using these/those and misspelling words with double consonants. I must pay more attention!!
By the way, just two tiny comments on your otherwise great Spanish:

_...escribes *un * inglés excelente - *ojalá * pudiera escribir..._


----------



## SECL

hola, en México "to be tacky" se dice ser naco, es lo mas comun, no lo usamos con conotacion de cursi, cursi aplica a cuando alguien es old-fashioned, chapado a la antigua, romantico, que en inlges equivaldría a (corny, cheesy).
Saludos desde Minatitlán, México


----------



## Milton Sand

Aconsejaría el simple y llano pero siempre claro y entendible uso de la expresión "_[de/con] mal gusto_"
Su aspecto tiene *mal gusto*
Elige su ropa *con mal gusto*
Es una persona *de mal gusto*

En Colombia decimos "*corroncho*" 
Si no estoy mal, en México dicen "*naco*"


----------



## rcgy

Well, I'm a cultural mutt from New Jersey, US, and Lima, Peru. Here in Lima we say "huachafo/a" to mean tacky, as bourbonstreet said.

They word "cursi" is more in line with the 50's term "square" in the US. In my idiolect of Lima Spanish, it can be used to mean "deliberately old fashioned to the point of ignoring what is fashionable".


----------



## juanito705

Mi novia de Mexico llamar a cosas que son "tacky" como "nacos".


----------



## yecido

en colombia, we may say NERO/NERA ( CON ENIE )

ese man es mas NERO para vestir
no seas tan NERO

el es muy vulgar, el es un NERO 

ser NERO es vulgar

esos NEROS no saben vestirse y ademas hablan mal


----------



## Milton Sand

Humm... sí, Yecido, lo de "ñero" puede ser, pero no ese es un adjetivo (como _tacky_) sino un sustantivo.

Cabe aclarar que "ñero" es una elipsis de "compañero" y se acuñó como un tratamiento de afecto entre los indigentes y la gente de clase social muy baja.

'To'es nos vidrios, mi 'ñero. Y pa' las que sea, ¿no?


----------



## xymox

En Barcelona se suele decir "cutre" también, al igual que cursi o hortera ¿o son diferentes?


----------



## kikaela9

Hola...

En México decimos, ser naco(a), vestirse naco, eres un naco, está bien naco, refiriendose a tacky.
Naco se puede referir a alguien pobre o puede que tenga dinero la persona, pero no deja de ser un naco (ridículo, vulgar, ordinario), también se puede referir a lugares o situaciones.
Y pues como dice el dicho, "aunque la mona se vista de seda, mona se queda."

Saludos
Naco, naquisimo, chafa, pedorro = tacky
ñoño o cursi = cheesy


----------



## MrLoverLover

Si te sirve todavia, la equivalencia de "tacky" en México seria "naco". Ser naco o una persona naca es una persona corriente, de mal gusto. desgraciadamente abundan en México jajaja


----------



## MYC1408

Hola!!

Yo soy de México, y nosotros usamos la palabra NACO o NACA para describir a una persona con mal gusto para vestir, con bajo nivel cultural. Si pueden ver alguna foto de Paquita la del Barrio, van a ver de que hablo. Espero les sirva!!!!!


----------



## mydel

i would use 'huachafa' in Peru, but 'corriente' is still related to clothes.
'te ves huachafa/o con eso' for 'you look tacky in that' (clothes)


----------



## Agente442

¿"Tacky" entonces es lo que en México llamamos "Naco"? El slogan de un restaurante es "Delightfully Tacky, yet Unrefined". Francamente me perdí en el significado porque por lo que veo "tacky" y "unrefined" son sinónimos en este caso ¿o no? Favor de ilustrarme. Gracias.


----------



## rcgy

Me imagino que será un juego de palabras, quizá el slogan insinúa que un sabor "carente de buen gusto" puede ser encantador por su misma simplicidad.

Si tuviera que definir "tacky" de la manera más exacta, como lo entiendo, sería "carente de buen gusto con respecto a la moda del momento" o "que refleja una carencia de buen gusto con respecto a la moda del momento".

El significado "unrefined" es similar pero más en el sentido de "carente de buen gusto con respecto a las expectativas de la élite social" o "que refleja una carencia de buen gusto con respecto a las expectativas de la élite social".

O sea que el slogan del restaurante es algo como "Encantadoramente carente de 'buen gusto' con respecto a la moda del momento, y sin embargo también carente de las complejidades y otros aspectos negativos que conlleva el 'buen gusto' con respecto a las expectativas de la sociedad."

Does that make sense?


----------



## Agente442

Not really. Frankly speaking I am lost.


----------



## rcdinverno

podría quedar ridículo?


----------



## Dr-VegaPunk

Nunca se usa la palabra hortera en México, pero si hay palabras mas precisas para tacky, como: corriente, _gacho_ o _chafa_.


----------



## JERRY LUCAS

En Panama le llamamos Rakatakas.


----------



## Ana Chromnsi

She/he dresses tacky, yo creo que sería algo así como:
Ella/el se viste vulgar/exagerado/corriente/falto de clase/naco/flaite.
Para mi, eso seria lo mas cercano.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿Realmente usan "flaite" en México? Estaba convencido que era un chilenismo...


----------



## Ana Chromnsi

Si, de hecho es un chilenismo. Y no, nadie usa ese termino en México 
Saludos!


----------



## albertovidal

En Argentina lo llamamos _"mersa"_
*mersa: **1.     * adj. despect. coloq._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ Dicho de una persona: Que tiene gustos y costumbres vulgares. U. t. c. s.* 2.     * f. despect. coloq._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ Conjunto de personas de baja condición social.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## crissanta

La palabra en México es 'naco' o 'naca' podría servir para una persona sin gustos refinados o que viste con ropa o accesorios corrientes. Un poco tarde pero puede servir a alguien.


----------

